# New here, bringing puppy home in 2 weeks!



## Lake_Mary (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello! We are beyond excited to be adding to our family with a Havanese puppy in the next two weeks. This forum has so much information I'm looking forward to learning about all the little things that will be coming up! Our family is me and the hubster, two kids ages 6 & 3, our 2 year old golden mix, 2 rescued cats and I know our new baby will fit right in  Last week I said goodbye to my loyal companion, my 13 year old Sheltie named Carter. Age was not kind to him, I terribly miss having that Velcro-companion dog that he was. Anyway, I decided on a a Havanese several months ago but knowing we are getting our boy the last days are taking forever!!!

Faith

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rayven (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello! I am also getting a havanese puppy very soon. We pick up our girl on Friday. She'll be 8 weeks old. Unlike you this will be our first family dog. Growing up my family always had a dog, usually 2 or 3 at a time. My husband also had a dog growing up.
My family consists of myself and husband, two girls 6 and 11, 1 cat (16 yrs!) and 2 guinea pigs.
It looks like you and I will be going through the puppy stages together. I'm thinking you are going the fare better then me!


----------



## Lake_Mary (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm not so sure about that, LOL! My sheltie was the most amazing dog, he was a dream to train and the worlds easiest puppy. I totally didn't realize how easy I had it... Until we rescued Payton, our golden mix!! We got him at 14 ish weeks, he didn't take too long to housebreak but the CHEWING! Oh my.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Faith, I'm sorry to hear about Carter. I hope your new baby helps heal the pain! Welcome here.


----------



## Lake_Mary (Sep 6, 2013)

tra_po said:


> Faith, I'm sorry to hear about Carter. I hope your new baby helps heal the pain! Welcome here.


Thank you!! I'm obviously using the app to post, but when I try to upload a picture I don't see that it actually worked? Is it because I haven't posted enough, or I I doing something wrong?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs Bennett (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Faith. I am a new havanese mummy and am quite new to this forum. Be prepared for your little bundle of fluff to capture your heart and make you melt by just a look. I'm looking forward to your journey. Oh! And welcome of course xx


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

welcome Faith.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Lake Mary and Rayven. Lake Mary, I am so sorry for your loss of Carter. I've been there many times through the years. I hope your new puppy helps heal the hole in your heart. I think you both will find the forum welcoming and full of help suggestions, tips and advice?


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Welcome to you both and sorry to hear about your loss 

I'm new here as well and we will bringing home our new pup in less then 3 weeks. 

Looking forward to sharing the journey with you both.


Ron


----------



## watelu (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm new too and our little boy comes home in 3.5 weeks! We're getting very excited! I'm glad there are a few other people that will be going through raising puppies around the same age! 

--Katie


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lake_Mary said:


> I'm not so sure about that, LOL! My sheltie was the most amazing dog, he was a dream to train and the worlds easiest puppy. I totally didn't realize how easy I had it... Until we rescued Payton, our golden mix!! We got him at 14 ish weeks, he didn't take too long to housebreak but the CHEWING! Oh my.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's a very good point to make! People often groan over how long it takes for them to get their Havanese puppy potty trained, but in many other ways, we have it SO much easier than the owners of large breed puppies... I have a friend who has Labs, and until they are about 3 years old, they need to be crated every time she leaves the house, even to take trash out, or they are up pulling things off the kitchen counter, unstuffing couches... you name it, and they will find trouble!:laugh:


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Welcome Katie, Faith and Rayven! Can't wait to see pics of your new pups!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - so many of you getting new puppies shortly! How exciting for you all! I sure hope that we get to see lots and lots of pictures!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Faith,
Sorry to hear about Carter. Welcome!

I'm going to be in the new puppy club too, I'm planning on bringing Mae home the end of October so I have a little longer to wait then some of you. , but Laurie is very good about sending me updates to help ease the time. I have two cats and another Neezer, Timmy, who will be two the end of October. I'm sure you have heard that these guys might be a little more difficult to housetrain then other breeds, but hopefully without jinxing myself, Timmy was so easy. I'm hoping that having an older trained dog will help little Mae to see how things should work.

Oh also to add, the I haven't been able to post pics from the app either even though it looks so easy. I use the regular layout on my iPhone.


----------



## Lake_Mary (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello everyone again.. And thank you for the warm welcome! I have breeder pics to post but still can't seem to do it from the app, even though it says uploaded nothing is there?

Faith

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

:welcome: Welcome everyone getting new puppies!
How exciting :clap2:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I second that, Lila. A blanket welcome and congratulations to everyone who is getting or has just gotten a new puppy. There are too many of you to name individually. :wave:


----------



## TerBear (Aug 10, 2013)

I know it seems like forever till you get that little bundle of joy! We just got our first Hav about a month ago. Love him dearly and what a great breed! You will have so much fun with them! I look forward to seeing pictures, so be sure to post!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> I second that, Lila. A blanket welcome and congratulations to everyone who is getting or has just gotten a new puppy. There are too many of you to name individually. :wave:


I'll 'third' that, if that's possible!! Goodness, it's a creche out there!! Cuba is now 6 months old and I can't believe how quickly it's all gone whizzing by - I envy you all your new puppies, what joys and frustrations and fun and panic and wonderful, wonderful times you are going to have! This forum has been a life line for me - SO much kindness and generosity and information and wisdom. You have all come to such a truly brilliant resource - use it!!! I'm so looking forward to seeing all these new puppy photographs and hearing all your news.


----------



## Lake_Mary (Sep 6, 2013)

So the two week wait is almost over! Hubster is driving to Miami now and brings our little guy home tomorrow.

Any help at all with posting pictures? I have the app. I tried on this post lets see...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lake_Mary said:


> So the two week wait is almost over! Hubster is driving to Miami now and brings our little guy home tomorrow.
> 
> Any help at all with posting pictures? I have the app. I tried on this post lets see...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good luck with your new puppy!

Forget the app, and just access the forum via the internet. MUCH more user-friendly experience, and then you should be able to post photos.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Congrats and safe travels to your husband and your new addition.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Lake_Mary said:


> So the two week wait is almost over! Hubster is driving to Miami now and brings our little guy home tomorrow.


So exciting! I remember so well all the angst and anticipation and preparation and thrill and then this tiny little thing beside me in the car in her travel crate and feeling so responsible and overwhelmed by what a wonderful moment it is when they are finally a part of your life. I said to my breeder that I felt so sad for my puppy's mother - two of the three-pup litter went on the same day, the third having already left. And the breeder said "oh, goodness, don't be sad!! The mother is exhausted and can't wait to see the back of them now!! They need to get on out there and begin their new lives." Which cheered me up. Cuba cried in the car for about five minutes and then settled down. She liked Bruce Springsteen on the iPod, but wasn't very keen on the Rolling Stones (didn't exactly howl, but clearly showed grizzly disapproval!), perked up with Joe Bonamassa, and by the time we got home, three hours later, was a fully signed-up rock chick. And now that's already way back in June. It's lovely to be hearing about new puppies again!


----------



## Lake_Mary (Sep 6, 2013)

*Finally photos!*

I never go in our office where the main computer is, and don't even know where my laptop is since switching to all "i" devices! :violin: But I had a moment in between puppy craziness to post pictures of our baby boy Jordan, and one with his big brother Payton.

The biggest issue I would say we have is separation. I realize havs love their people, but he doesn't take to the expen, crate, or even carrier! Barks whines and cries. Doing great with outside potty (no interest in pads?) kids and our golden retriever. Doing great with eating and chewing on toys. Overall I couldn't be happier!!

Faith


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Jordan is adorable. He looks so tiny next to your Golden. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Welcome Jordan you are so cute!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats on your new puppy! Though for your sake and his, he needs to learn to accept crating or an expen. This is something you should work on from the beginning.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Jordan is precious. And as hard as it is to do, you need to let him cry while in his xpen, crate, and carrier. It may get worse before it gets better but if you do this early he will figure out that crying doesn't work and will learn to settle himself down. Good luck with your new furbaby! -Jeanne-


----------



## TerBear (Aug 10, 2013)

Congrats! Jordan is adorable. I agree about the crate. I just started puppy school and the teacher is very big on crates. I call it a "cubby" because it seems cozier to me! But she said to make it sound very exciting when you put them in it, play it up so they think of it in a positive way! But when you take them out, don't act excited about them coming out, remain quiet and just let them out and take them directly outside and then make a big deal when they go. Eventually he will understand it's a good place to go. (vs just getting positive feedback when you take them out of it.) We put Buckley in there when we leave and at night and occasionally when we just can't watch him (he is not totally potty trained yet,) but there are real benefits of putting them in there during the day when you are home too so he gets used to it, like for certain visitors, etc. But although he doesn't go in very often on his own yet, at night when he gets tired and we are all in our bed (yes, even Buckley who would have just been out), he eventually goes to the edge looking over at his cubby when he is ready to go to bed for the night. It's a good safe place already! Enjoy your puppy!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome newbies! This is such an exciting time for all of you (wish I could join the crowd). Enjoy every minute of it, because you will blink and they'll be fully grown -- still cute, but beyond puppyhood.

Please don't hesitate to ask any questions you have. We'll all try to help!!


----------



## Lake_Mary (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh yes, I've always done crating and am with Jordan. Just wasn't expecting the crying! Hubster moved the golden's crate next to the bed and put Jordan's on top, so he's essentially sleeping safely right next to me now and I'm happy to report that he's slept soundly two nights in a row 

The expen is new to me, I've never had one for my sheltie or golden. Jordan hates it! But I'm still putting him in to try and get him used to it. Half hour of barking and whining is my mental limit!

I have a grooming question.. What exactly should I do with all this eye hair? My breeder told me to clean daily to prevent stains and use a tiny bit of Vaseline to keep the hair out of his eyes.. I'm just not exactly sure where the hair should sit?

Faith

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Jordan is so cute and looks happy to have a big bro!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doloresbconnolly (Jul 25, 2014)

My puppy is 7 weeks old so I am hoping to hear from the Breeder in the next couple of days. I am so excited and have waited so long to welcome our new little family member. We can all help one another on this special journey with our puppies. So excited!!

Dolores


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

doloresbconnolly said:


> My puppy is 7 weeks old so I am hoping to hear from the Breeder in the next couple of days. I am so excited and have waited so long to welcome our new little family member. We can all help one another on this special journey with our puppies. So excited!!
> 
> Dolores


It's a thrilling time, Dolores, we'll all look forward to photos; and you'll get so much help and advice from this forum.


----------

